# Scientists sound alarm over new 'worst-ever' super-mutant Covid variant



## hollydolly (Nov 25, 2021)

.....that will make vaccines at least 40 per cent less effective ! 
....forcing flights to be banned from South Africa and five other countries.

Experts explained earlier how the B.1.1.529 variant has more than 30 mutations – the most ever recorded in a variant and twice as many as Delta – that suggest it could be more jab-resistant and transmissible than any version before it.

The variant - which could be named 'Nu' by the World Health Organization in the coming days - has caused an 'exponential' rise in infections in South Africa and has already spread to three countries – including Hong Kong and Botswana, where it is believed to have emerged.   

In response, Health Secretary Sajid Javid announced that flights from South Africa, Namibia, Lesotho, Botswana, Eswatini and Zimbabwe will be suspended from midday Friday and all six countries will be added to the red list.

No cases have been detected in the UK so far but everyone who has returned from South Africa in the past 10 days will be contacted and asked to take a test. 
At the moment, around 500 and 700 people are travelling to the UK from South Africa each day, but it is expected this figure could increase as the festive period begins.

Mr Javid said: 'The early indication we have of this variant is it may be more transmissible than the Delta variant and the vaccines that we currently have may be less effective against it.

'Now to be clear, we have not detected any of this new variant in the UK at this point in time. But we've always been clear that we will take action to protect the progress that we have made.

'So what we will be doing is from midday tomorrow we will be suspending all flights from six, southern African countries and we will add in those countries to the travel red list. 

'Those countries are South Africa, Namibia, Lesotho, Eswatini, Zimbabwe and Botswana. We will be requiring anyone that arrives from those countries from 4am on Sunday to quarantine in hotels.

'If anyone arrives before then they should self-isolate at home and take a PCR test on day two and day eight. If anyone has arrived from any of those countries over the last 10 days, we would ask them to take PCR tests.'

The minister added: 'Our scientists are deeply concerned about this variant. I'm concerned, of course, that's one of the reasons we have taken this action today.'

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...-list-early-TOMORROW-fears-mutant-strain.html


----------



## WheatenLover (Nov 25, 2021)

That is alarming.


----------



## win231 (Nov 25, 2021)

That's even worse than Monkeypox.    
More Vaccines, more mandates, more social distancing!


----------



## chic (Nov 25, 2021)

Sounds like more fear mongering to me. The govt. seems to want to keep people in a state of extreme anxiety 24/7 so they will comply with any demand.


----------



## Becky1951 (Nov 25, 2021)

'The* early indication *we have of this variant is it *may be* more transmissible than the Delta variant and the vaccines that we currently have *may be* less effective against it."

Maybe maybe..   There are always lots of maybe's.  I read about this early this morning in another news outlet and it started out the same as this one but near the end stated that more research was needed and it may be found to be less dangerous the Delta.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 26, 2021)

I agree in many ways  with the last 3 posts but I fear that if it's fact, then we're all in for a much rougher ride than the last 2 years


----------



## Capt Lightning (Nov 26, 2021)

To quote corporal Jones,  "Don't panic, don't panic, we're all going to die,don't panic".


----------



## Mike (Nov 26, 2021)

Whatever you think about this news, either hype or true,
there has to be something happening to get the European
Parliament to agree with the UK, they are also banning all
flight from Southern Africa.

This sounds serious, very serious, I, for one, didn't really think
very much about previous warnings and just carried on in my
usual fashion and wore a mask when out, but the report I got
from the radio this morning got to me, so either they, whoever
they are, have re-written the script, or it is true.

Mike.


----------



## chic (Nov 26, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> I agree in many ways  with the last 3 posts but I fear that if it's fact, then we're all in for a much rougher ride than the last 2 years


Holly, I heard about the Nu variant late last summer and wondered why nothing ever came of it. Africa has low vaccination rates except in South Africa where people have been vaxxed and where this is coming from. Africa has done well compared to many European countries regarding covid, perhaps because of all the other anti virals they take over there.

I think the media is trying to scare people into panic so they will get vaccinated voluntarily and then countries like Austria won't look so bad forcing vaxx mandates on all citizens or else. Europe is undergoing some of the most intense anti vaxx mandate protests I've seen and everyone has a negative view of countries who want to force the vaxx on their entire populations. Since you're fully vaxxed, you should be okay.

Peace from chic.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 26, 2021)

chic said:


> Holly, I heard about the Nu variant late last summer and wondered why nothing ever came of it. Africa has low vaccination rates except in South Africa where people have been vaxxed and where this is coming from. Africa has done well compared to many European countries regarding covid, perhaps because of all the other anti virals they take over there.
> 
> I think the media is trying to scare people into panic so they will get vaccinated voluntarily and then countries like Austria won't look so bad forcing vaxx mandates on all citizens or else. Europe is undergoing some of the most intense anti vaxx mandate protests I've seen and everyone has a negative view of countries who want to force the vaxx on their entire populations. Since you're fully vaxxed, you should be okay.
> 
> Peace from chic.


Yep everything is possible, Chic. We'll just have to wait and see and hope this is all an exaggeration... I sincerely hope it is but I fear otherwise...


----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 26, 2021)

The virus won’t be controlled until it runs out of fuel.

None of us will be safe until all of us are safe.

All we can do as individuals is continue using the existing tools and precautions to reduce our chances of hospitalization and or death.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 26, 2021)

chic said:


> Since you're fully vaxxed, you should be okay.
> 
> Peace from chic.


An interesting observation.


----------



## Warrigal (Nov 26, 2021)

We've just opened our international borders and the government is not in the mood for bad news because an election is imminent . Our borders will stay open for now.

I won't be letting my guard down though.


----------



## Lewkat (Nov 26, 2021)

So, has any of our medical geniuses out there traced the origin of these viruses?  Are we in the midst of germ warfare?


----------



## Mike (Nov 26, 2021)

The latest that I heard Lewkat, is that it probably started
in China!

Everybody seems to be afraid of China, I think and won't
say for definite, if it is them.

Mike.


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 26, 2021)

Nooooooo.......please....No


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 26, 2021)

*Sajid Javid today warned the pandemic is 'far from over' after No10's experts admitted the new super-mutant, vaccine-evading Botswana Covid variant could already be in the UK and threaten another Christmas lockdown. 
*
_In a sombre statement to MPs in the House of Commons this morning, the Health Secretary said the new B.1.1.529 strain — which has been spotted in Europe — posed a 'substantial risk to public health' and described its ultra-transmissibility and vaccine-dodging abilities as of 'huge international concern'. 

Professor Adam Finn, a member of the Joint Committee on Vaccination and Immunisation (JCVI), earlier raised the prospect of lockdown curbs being reintroduced, warning that people must be braced for a 'change in restrictions' if the variant spreads to the UK.  

Dr Susan Hopkins, chief medical adviser of the UK's Health and Security Agency (UKHSA), warned it was 'possible' the strain has already entered Britain.
_
*She said 'people are arriving every day' to the UK from Belgium, South Africa, Botswana, Hong Kong and Israel where the variant has been officially detected. 
*
_Around 10,000 people have arrived from South Africa alone in the last two weeks since it the strain was first detected.

*Mr Javid insisted no cases of the strain have been confirmed in the UK but warned the Government is working quickly but with a 'high degree of uncertainty' and boosters could not be more important now.  *_


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 26, 2021)




----------



## hollydolly (Nov 26, 2021)

The new 'worst ever' Botswana Covid variant causing international alarm has been detected in Israel today, as the ultra-infectious and vaccine resistant strain spreads to four countries in two weeks.

Israel's health ministry said the patient tested positive for B.1.1.529 after returning from Malawi, suggesting it is already widespread on continental Africa. There are two other suspected cases in Israel.

There are also two suspected cases in Belgium, but these are yet to be confirmed. A public health doctor from the country says the strain is 'likely already in Europe' but in small numbers.

The World Health Organization is holding an emergency meeting today to discuss the variant, and could name it 'Nu' which is the next letter available in the Greek alphabet.

Germany and Italy joined the UK in suspending travel from South Africa today and, in a sign of growing alarm, the European Union is also proposing prohibiting travel from the country and its neighbours.

Britain's Health Secretary Sajid Javid has raised the prospect of travel being suspended from more countries, saying the variant is a clear sign the pandemic is 'far from over'. He called on everyone to get their booster jabs.

South Africa's infection rate spiked 93 per cent in a day yesterday amid fears the strain is driving the surge with local scientists saying it is likely already in all the country's nine provinces. There is yet to be a surge in hospitalisations at the epicentre Johannesburg. 

The new case is the third outside of Africa after two were spotted in Hong Kong. The first was in a traveller who had recently returned from South Africa and a second has now been detected in the same quarantine hotel.

Britain's Health Secretary Sajid Javid said it was 'highly likely' that the variant was already in other countries, adding that it poses a 'substantial risk to public health'. 

Countries are restricting travel from South Africa, Namibia, Lesotho, Botswana, Eswatini and Zimbabwe. No measures have been announced for arrivals from Malawi.


----------



## Warrigal (Nov 26, 2021)

Lewkat said:


> So, has any of our medical geniuses out there traced the origin of these viruses?  Are we in the midst of germ warfare?



I just watched an analysis that seemed to be supportive of the conclusion that the first case came from wet markets in Wuhan, China.

You might be able to tune in here - Planet America 26 November - ABC News
Tune in at 38 mins from start of video.


----------



## rgp (Nov 26, 2021)

Mike said:


> Whatever you think about this news, either hype or true,
> there has to be something happening to get the European
> Parliament to agree with the UK, they are also banning all
> flight from Southern Africa.
> ...


Or ....... they are laying it on a-bit thicker, because we are becoming more blas'e about the previous strains/warnings ..... ?


----------



## Purwell (Nov 26, 2021)

Aunt Bea said:


> The virus won’t be controlled until it runs out of fuel.
> 
> None of us will be safe until all of us are safe.


Unfortunately WE are the fuel!


----------



## StarSong (Nov 26, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> *There is yet to be a surge in hospitalisations at the epicentre Johannesburg.*


This is good news.  ^^^  Perhaps the Nu variant will prove to be more virulent but less deadly than original or Delta strains.    

Early 2020, immediately after Covid-19 was determined to be a great threat to human health, virologists explained that the nature of viruses is to replicate in their hosts, sometimes imperfectly. Those errors result in mutations which then spread to the next host. Just as even the most skillful typist makes errors here and there while copying a long report, so do viruses make little errors when replicating.

Sometimes those imperfectly replicated viruses are more deadly or virulent, sometimes less. RNA viruses are more prone to making errors because of the nature of their replicative process.

We were warned that Covid-19 was almost certainly going to follow that pattern, and that people with immunocompromising illnesses like HIV/AIDS were at high risk of being incubators of those new variants. (The immunocompromised have difficulty fighting off the virus which allows it to stay in their systems longer, giving it more opportunity to mutate, make mistakes and then replicate those mistakes.)

News reports that virus is mutating isn't media hype, scare tactics or a grand conspiracy. Truth is, new variants were not only completely predictable, they were, in fact, widely predicted. This from May 2020: 
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2020/may/10/will-covid-19-mutate-into-a-more-dangerous-virus


----------



## Don M. (Nov 26, 2021)

Welcome to our future.  This virus is going to be around, in various forms, for the foreseeable future.  It will continue to mutate, as the populations fail to get vaccinated, and continue to mingle.  

There are no shortages of conspiracy theories, and conflicting reports about this virus, and the vast majority of people have NO recourse but to try to follow the suggestions from the doctors and scientists...and Hope that those people are correct.


----------



## JimBob1952 (Nov 26, 2021)

Jeez.  I heard about this last night on the BBC and didn't give it a thought.  Now the Dow is down 900 plus points and we're in panic mode again.


----------



## Don M. (Nov 26, 2021)

JimBob1952 said:


> Jeez.  I heard about this last night on the BBC and didn't give it a thought.  Now the Dow is down 900 plus points and we're in panic mode again.



Yeah, the markets have taken a Nose Dive, and the VIX has jumped almost 50%.  I just hope this isn't the start of another "correction"....which, in reality, is probably overdue.


----------



## chic (Nov 26, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> Yep everything is possible, Chic. We'll just have to wait and see and hope this is all an exaggeration... I sincerely hope it is but I fear otherwise...


I hope you're wrong. But you are fully vaccinated and you have common sense and know how to survive. Remember, you've been surviving for almost two years!


----------



## squatting dog (Nov 26, 2021)

What am I missing here? Granted, I'm not a doc, but I've been told in the past (by docs) that mutations of a virus means it gets weaker and eventually burns itself out. Each iteration of this wuhan virus is stronger than the previous. Is someone tweaking the structure each time?

Last week, there were a few stories of how Africa was mostly untouched by the wuhan. I guess the wuhan lab fixed that oversight.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 26, 2021)

chic said:


> I hope you're wrong. But you are fully vaccinated and you have common sense and know how to survive. Remember, you've been surviving for almost two years!


I've been locked down for almost the last 2 years Chic,remember that... now we're not...


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 26, 2021)

squatting dog said:


> What am I missing here? Granted, I'm not a doc, but I've been told in the past (by docs) that mutations of a virus means it gets weaker and eventually burns itself out. Each iteration of this wuhan virus is stronger than the previous. Is someone tweaking the structure each time?
> 
> Last week, there were a few stories of how Africa was mostly untouched by the wuhan. I guess the wuhan lab fixed that oversight.


actually for many months now they've been reporting that the Vaccination was not getting to the people in the poorer countries.. and many were dying because of it


----------



## StarSong (Nov 26, 2021)

squatting dog said:


> Granted, I'm not a doc, but I've been told in the past (by docs) that mutations of a virus means it gets weaker and eventually burns itself out.


That's not necessarily true.  If you do some research into RNA viruses you'll discover your docs are incorrect.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 26, 2021)

The Dow’s range over the last 52 weeks has been between 29,463.64 - 36,565.73.

I wouldn’t panic or use words like tank or nose dive to describe a 900 point drop in the Dow at these levels.

If you have solid investments and allocations consistent with your goals everything will be fine.

_“Look at market fluctuations as your friend rather than your enemy; profit from folly rather than participate in it.”_ - Warren Buffett


----------



## Jackie23 (Nov 26, 2021)

This is indeed sad news...I've been watching the news this morning of the market tumble.  I think we were told in the very beginning that there would be many variants of the original Covid 19.


----------



## StarSong (Nov 26, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> actually for many months now they've been reporting that the Vaccination was not getting to the in the poorer countries.. and many were dying because of it


Yes.  We've also been warned that if Africa doesn't get fully vaccinated for Covid, we will be facing numerous cycles of Covid variants.

Tragically, in Swaziland, Lesotho and Botswana, more than 20% of the population is HIV positive. South Africa is 19%. Sub-Saharan Africa in general continues to be in HIV crisis mode.

That's a lot of human petri dishes for this - and other - viruses to party in and form new variants.


----------



## AnnieA (Nov 26, 2021)

We should know more later today.  Though B.1.1.529 has the highest level of mutations so far, it isn't clear yet how transmissible it is or the level of disease severity it causes.


----------



## chic (Nov 26, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> I've been locked down for almost the last 2 years Chic,remember that... now we're not...


Is that frightening you Hols? You can opt to stay in if going out would cause you anxiety.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 26, 2021)

chic said:


> Is that frightening you Hols? You can opt to stay in if going out would cause you anxiety.


No Chic..I was pointing out that for the best part of 2 years we've been locked down,so unlikely to have caught the virus ... and  suffered big restrictions on our movements ,even still now . 

We don't need any more.. I've just got vaccinated and starting to get out and about again.. hoping that after more than 2 years I can get over to my home in Spain .. and I don't want to be stuck in this house again for the 3rd Christmas in a row..not seeing my family and friends..


----------



## AnnieA (Nov 26, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> actually for many months now they've been reporting that the Vaccination was not getting to the people in the poorer countries.. and many were dying because of it



That's why the WHO opposed boosters early on in discussions about them.  They knew boosters would result in vaccination lag in poorer areas of the world.  Many first world countries decided to go ahead with the boosters anyway and now we have a dramatic mutation coming from an impoverished area.  Damned if you do, damned if you don't.


----------



## StarSong (Nov 26, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> No Chic..I was pointing out that for the best part of 2 years we've been locked down,so unlikely to have caught the virus ... and  suffered big restrictions on our movements ,even still now .
> 
> We don't need any more.. *I've just got vaccinated and starting to get out and about again.. hoping that after more than 2 years I can get over to my home in Spain .. and I don't want to be stuck in this house again for the 3rd Christmas in a row..not seeing my family and friends..*


Yes, the very idea of restrictions grinding on ad infinitum is terribly dispiriting.  I really thought we were seeing light at the end of the tunnel when Delta numbers started to drop, and have continued to do so this fall.  

Hoping this variant turns out to not be more transmissible or severe than previous incarnations.


----------



## JimBob1952 (Nov 26, 2021)

Aunt Bea said:


> The Dow’s range over the last 52 weeks has been between 29,463.64 - 36,565.73.
> 
> I wouldn’t panic or use words like tank or nose dive to describe a 900 point drop in the Dow at these levels.
> 
> ...



Well, yeah.  Maybe it's not a "tank" or a "nose dive."  But we're down $40,000 on paper this morning, so that tends to get my attention.


----------



## Purwell (Nov 26, 2021)

Stock up on toilet rolls, just in case!


----------



## HoneyNut (Nov 26, 2021)

Aunt Bea said:


> If you have solid investments and allocations consistent with your goals everything will be fine.


Or, if you are like me and bought stock in Cruise Lines, not everything will be fine, ha ha.  And I guess I really should kiss my safari deposit goodbye.  
On the other hand, I've gotten better masks than at the start of the pandemic and I'm clutching to hope that even if 'nu' does turn out to be more lethal and vaccine-dodging, the vaccine companies had told us creating a vaccine for a new variant would not take very long now that the basic development had been done, so although part of me is groaning and banging my head on the wall, I suppose it will work out okay.


----------



## Murrmurr (Nov 26, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> I agree in many ways  with the last 3 posts but I fear that if it's fact, then we're all in for a much rougher ride than the last 2 years


I don't know, Holly, scientists have learned an awful lot over the past 2 years. There have been multiple studies going on in multiple countries by some very astute scientists. It won't be great, but I don't think it will be a rougher ride. Except maybe on social media.


----------



## Murrmurr (Nov 26, 2021)

Don M. said:


> Welcome to our future.  This virus is going to be around, in various forms, for the foreseeable future.  It will continue to mutate, as the populations fail to get vaccinated, and continue to mingle.
> 
> There are no shortages of conspiracy theories, and conflicting reports about this virus, and the vast majority of people have NO recourse but to try to follow the suggestions from the doctors and scientists...and Hope that those people are correct.


Don, please. You can't blame variants on people who have not been vaccinated. It doesn't even happen like that. All viruses mutate, it's what they're programmed to do, that's their survival mechanism.


----------



## win231 (Nov 26, 2021)

Purwell said:


> Stock up on toilet rolls, just in case!


I use the extra soft triply ply.  NOBODY touches my toilet paper, or else!


----------



## Warrigal (Nov 26, 2021)

Eeew. Nobody want to touch your toilet paper.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 26, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> I don't know, Holly, scientists have learned an awful lot over the past 2 years. There have been multiple studies going on in multiple countries by some very astute scientists. *It won't be great, but I don't think it will be a rougher ride.* Except maybe on social media.


I sincerely hope you're right ...


----------



## Murrmurr (Nov 26, 2021)

AnnieA said:


> We should know more later today.  Though B.1.1.529 has the highest level of mutations so far, it isn't clear yet how transmissible it is or the level of disease severity it causes.


It is possible the mutation has made it weaker. As you know, that's usually what happens. Not with all viruses, but with most. 
That's why SARS went extinct. It just basically pooped out and fell apart.


----------



## bingo (Nov 26, 2021)

squatting dog said:


> What am I missing here? Granted, I'm not a doc, but I've been told in the past (by docs) that mutations of a virus means it gets weaker and eventually burns itself out. Each iteration of this wuhan virus is stronger than the previous. Is someone tweaking the structure each time?
> 
> Last week, there were a few stories of how Africa was mostly untouched by the wuhan. I guess the wuhan lab fixed that oversight.


yes...mutation  causes weakness in all known virus...past science has made this  determination....this world tho...who knows what's  actually  going on.


----------



## Alligatorob (Nov 26, 2021)

Yep, this is what viruses do, mutate and change.  Probably will need a new variation of vaccine soon.

Kind of like the new flu shots we get each year.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 26, 2021)

​ 
_Manufacturers of Americas most used vaccines are saying that they can quickly respond to challenges presented by the South African Nu variant.
The recently emerged variant is believed to be the most infectious yet, and some fear it could evade protection provided but the current crop of COVID-19 vaccines.
Pfizer, its vaccine partner BioNTech and Moderna, who are responsible for producing the two most common vaccines in the U.S., have all said they can quickly update the vaccines to provide protection against the emerging variant, if necessary.
While the variant is yet to have been detected in the United States, it has appeared in multiple countries in Africa and Europe, keeping American officials on high alert.

Moderna and BioNTech and Pfizer tell us that they are already looking at this very closely and have told us they can update the vaccines very quickly if they need to' CNBC's Meg Tirell said on TechCheck Friday. 

Moderna can begin clinical trials for vaccines effective against a potentially resistant variant within 60 days, Tirell reports.

She also reports that Pfizer can adapt its mRNA vaccine within six weeks if necessary, and would have a product to ship out within 100 days if need. 

'Within two weeks BioNTech says it expects lab data to tell us whether this is really an escaped variant, one that can really evade the protections of the vaccines,' she said. 

More than 108 million Americans have been fully vaccinated by the Pfizer-BioNTech vaccine, and 71.5 million by the Moderna shot according to data published Wednesday by the U.S. Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC)._
​
_Because of the new nature of the variant, not much is known about it yet.

What experts have learned so far has them concerned, though.

'What's particularly concerning about this variant is that it has more than 30 mutations on the spike protein, some of which are known and have been associated with increased transmissibility and the potential to evade the protections from vaccines or prior infection,' Tirell said. 

*'They call it an unusual constellation of mutations.
*_
*'Still, some of these variants, their mutations aren't known yet, and so their effect really isn't understood. 
*
_'So whether that confers to more severe disease or less severe disease, and that's just not known at this point.'
_


----------



## Alligatorob (Nov 26, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> While the variant is yet to have been detected in the United States, it has appeared in multiple countries in Africa and Europe, keeping American officials on high alert.


Its coming probably already here, just needs to be detected.


hollydolly said:


> So whether that confers to more severe disease or less severe disease, and that's just not known at this point.


Fortunately as viruses evolve and mutate they tend to get less sever.  The less sick a virus makes us the more readily  it is spread, killing the host isn't good for the virus.  Most human viruses have evolved into benign forms.  Let's hope this one does as well, and soon!


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 27, 2021)

Here we go again...!!  Announced tonight, Masks have yet once more become Mandatory in shops and on public transport... and any public indoors venue.

Personally I'm not troubled by the reintroduction of masks , because I've not stopped wearing mine in those areas.. incnvenient tho' it may be I've always erred on the side of caution..but the majority of people have stopped using them, and many of those with great relief because they found for a myriad of reasons they either couldn't or wouldn't wear them, so this is going to be very upsetting for them..

However it's not the mask wearing that's troublesome for me, but what path it's leading us down very quickly, just as it did this time last year where we were all locked down before Christmas after promises from the government  that we wouldn't be, ...and families lost the chance to meet each up with other especially the families who had members who were  elderly and  or sick . I can see despite all the promiises that this is going to be a repeat for the 3rd time...

_Covid restrictions in England including travel bans, testing and compulsory facemasks will be necessary to fight the new Omicron variant, the Prime Minister has announced. 

At a Downing Street press conference this evening, Boris Johnson said that all arrivals to the country must self-isolate until they get a negative test, and all contacts of people infected with the mutation must stay at home for 10 days. 

Flanked by Chief Medical Officer Professor Chris Whitty and Chief Scientific Adviser Sir Patrick Vallance, the Prime Minister also announced that facemasks on public transport and shops will be compulsory. There will be no changes to the rules for the hospitality sector, he added.

Mr Johnson said details of the 'tightening up' of the mask rules will be outlined by Health Secretary Sajid Javid 'in the next day or so'. But Downing Street said they will become mandatory 'from next week'. The Prime Minister said the measures would be reviewed in three weeks. _

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...el-crackdown-fight-Omicron-Covid-variant.html


----------



## Judycat (Nov 27, 2021)

Run around in circles, scream and yell, dash outside and fall down.


----------



## StarSong (Nov 27, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> but what path it's leading us down very quickly, just as it did this time last year where we were all locked down before Christmas after promises from the government that we wouldn't be, ...and families lost the chance to meet each up with other especially the families who had members who were elderly and or sick . I can see despite all the promiises that this is going to be a repeat for the 3rd time...


I hope this new variant can be contained so that these measures don't become necessary in the US, the UK or elsewhere.


----------



## Alligatorob (Nov 27, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> Boris Johnson said that all arrivals to the country must self-isolate until they get a negative test, and all contacts of people infected with the mutation must stay at home for 10 days.


Any idea when that becomes effective?  My friend is in flight to London now...


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 27, 2021)

Alligatorob said:


> Any idea when that becomes effective?  My friend is in flight to London now...


No specific date as yet, just this..''

_Health Secretary Sajid Javid is expected to clarify the timeline over the next couple of days, with No10 suggesting they will be introduced 'next week'. 

It marks the first time since last winter that restrictions have been tightened in England - although Scotland and Wales have previously responded to spiking infection rates.

The premier said the measures will be reviewed in three weeks, and in the meantime the booster jab campaign will be ramped up. 

As well as face coverings, travellers to the UK are now required to take a negative PCR test by the end of the second day on their return, and isolate until they get their result.
Contacts of those who test positive for those with Omicron must also isolate for ten days, “regardless of your vaccination status”.
The Prime Minister told a Downing Street press conference on Saturday: “We’re not going to stop people travelling, I want to stress that, we’re not going to stop people travelling, but we will require anyone who enters the UK to take a PCR test by the end of the second day after their arrival and to self-isolate until they have a negative result.
“Second, we need to slow down the spread of this variant here in the UK, because measures at the border can only ever minimise and delay the arrival of a new variant rather than stop it all together.
“We will require all contacts of those who test positive with a suspected case of Omicron to self-isolate for 10 days regardless of your vaccination status._


----------



## Gaer (Nov 27, 2021)

Why is it taking so long to stop incoming flights from Africa?  Why wasn't this done right away?
I'm sure this variant is now in the U.S.
Then, of course, there are the 1.5 million migrants coming over the Southern border.


----------



## Alligatorob (Nov 27, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> No specific date as yet, just this..''


Thanks, she should be ok then.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 27, 2021)

Alligatorob said:


> Thanks, she should be ok then.


I certainly hope so...


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 27, 2021)

Gaer said:


> Why is it taking so long to stop incoming flights from Africa?  Why wasn't this done right away?
> I'm sure this variant is now in the U.S.
> Then, of course, there are the 1.5 million migrants coming over the Southern border.


the same questions are being asked in the media this evening...

_Alarms were today raised after one in ten passengers coming into the Netherlands from South Africa this morning tested positive for Covid and a wave of suspected cases of the new super-mutant variant were spotted in Europe. 

Around 600 passengers arrived on two planes in Schipol Airport, near Amsterdam, from Johannesburg — the epicentre for the new strain that experts fear is 40 per cent more vaccine evasive than Delta — hours after travel bans were put in place.

Some 61 of those on the planes tested positive for the virus on PCR tests after they were stopped at the airport, despite having to provide proof of a negative lateral flow test taken within 24 hours before boarding the flight. 

It raises the prospect that tests are not being performed correctly for travellers in South Africa, fraudulent tests are being provided or lateral flow tests may be less able to detect the Omicorn variant.  

People returning to the Netherlands from outside the EU are required to take to show either a negative PCR tests taken 48 hours before their arrival or a negative lateral flow swab done 24 hours before coming back. 

The test results have to include name and contact information of the institute, doctor or laboratory that conducted the test.

Europe's first case of the variant was spotted in Belgium yesterday — despite the unvaccinated woman who caught it having travelled to Turkey and Egypt, not souther Africa where the strain emerged.

The UK confirmed it had sequenced two cases today — in Nottingham and Brentford, Essex — which were both linked to travel in southern Africa. 

And Germany and the Czech Republic both confirmed suspected cases today. Germany's initial sequencing suggests a traveler from South Africa was carrying the virus with several mutations shared by Omicron. Officials are awaiting full sequencing later today. 

And Australian authorities — who also banned travel to nine countries in the region — fear the variant may have already entered the country. 

South Africa recorded 2,828 new Covid cases yesterday, more than double the 1,374 recorded last Thursday, but infection levels have yet to skyrocket in the country and no hospitalisations with the new variant have occurred so far._


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 27, 2021)

Alligatorob said:


> Thanks, she should be ok then.


It's just been announced that the measures will take effect from Monday


----------



## StarSong (Nov 28, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> It's just been announced that the measures will take effect from Monday


Seems like a case of closing the barn door after the horse is out...


----------



## CarolfromTX (Nov 28, 2021)

Yawn.


----------



## Alligatorob (Nov 28, 2021)

Maybe some good news, let's hope it holds:  "*Omicron symptoms mild so far, says South African doctor who spotted it*"  https://www.bbc.com/news/av/uk-59450988 


CarolfromTX said:


> Yawn.


Yeah, its kind of getting to that point isn't it?


hollydolly said:


> It's just been announced that the measures will take effect from Monday


Thanks, my friend got in fine yesterday.


----------



## Purwell (Nov 28, 2021)

The media and the powers that be, do seem to be running scared and jumping onto every latest variant as though it is the harbinger of doom.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Nov 28, 2021)

chic said:


> Holly, I heard about the Nu variant late last summer and wondered why nothing ever came of it. Africa has low vaccination rates except in South Africa where people have been vaxxed and where this is coming from. Africa has done well compared to many European countries regarding covid, perhaps because of all the other anti virals they take over there.
> 
> I think the media is trying to scare people into panic so they will get vaccinated voluntarily and then countries like Austria won't look so bad forcing vaxx mandates on all citizens or else. Europe is undergoing some of the most intense anti vaxx mandate protests I've seen and everyone has a negative view of countries who want to force the vaxx on their entire populations. Since you're fully vaxxed, you should be okay.
> 
> Peace from chic.


_"I think the media is trying to scare people into panic so they will get vaccinated voluntarily and then countries like Austria won't look so bad forcing vaxx mandates on all citizens or else."_
Thinking that there is a new variant that the current vaccine is not likely to be effective on makes me even more hesitant to get vaccinated now. I was actually thinking about trying to get my first shot within the next two weeks. If this Emicron variant is more contagious, then it's likely to become the dominant strain fairly soon.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 28, 2021)

OneEyedDiva said:


> _"I think the media is trying to scare people into panic so they will get vaccinated voluntarily and then countries like Austria won't look so bad forcing vaxx mandates on all citizens or else."_
> Thinking that there is a new variant that the current vaccine is not likely to be effective on makes me even more hesitant to get vaccinated now. I was actually thinking about trying to get my first shot within the next two weeks. If this Emicron variant is more contagious, then it's likely to become the dominant strain fairly soon.


This is also my Daughters' Viewpoint...


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Nov 29, 2021)

Gaer said:


> Why is it taking so long to stop incoming flights from Africa?  Why wasn't this done right away?
> I'm sure this variant is now in the U.S.
> Then, of course, there are the 1.5 million migrants coming over the Southern border.


I wondered the same thing Gaer. I saw a report that South African officials think the ban on flights from there is unfair. I disagree. Just as I suspected, within only a couple of days, ten more countries (outside of Africa) have now reported cases of Omicron. Several people got off a flight from S.A. in the Netherlands with it.  Netherlands and Portugal both reported 13 cases and the U.K. reported 9 cases so far.  Here's the list of countries: https://www.cnn.com/2021/11/29/world/covid-omicron-variant-countries-list-cmd-intl/index.html
@hollydolly @StarSong


----------



## Nosy Bee-54 (Nov 29, 2021)

Switzerland's restrictions seem more realistic and scientific than the knee jerked reactions from most other countries. Omicron is Omicron. If restrictions are placed on the southern countries in Africa, then the same should be on any country that has confirmed cases.

"Switzerland on Saturday widened quarantine requirements to stem the spread of the new Omicron coronavirus variant to travellers arriving from *Britain, the Czech Republic, the Netherlands, Egypt and Malawi*, where cases have been detected, its health ministry said.

On Friday, Switzerland banned direct flights from South Africa and the surrounding region due to the detection of a new COVID-19 variant, *while also imposing restrictions on travel from other countries including Hong Kong, Israel and Belgium."*

https://www.reuters.com/markets/eur...ands-three-others-quarantine-list-2021-11-27/

https://www.usnews.com/news/world/a...n-netherlands-three-others-to-quarantine-list

I think it is all for nothing anyway because it's a global economy. I would bet the farm that Omicron is already in New York and California.


----------



## Tish (Nov 29, 2021)

My Guess is that Australia will report on this after Dec 4th.


----------



## Nosy Bee-54 (Nov 29, 2021)

Beginning at midnight, Switzerland adds restrictions for more countries:

"Switzerland will require travelers from *Portugal, Nigeria, Canada and Japan* to quarantine for 10 days due to the presence of the Omicron variant in those countries."


----------



## Murrmurr (Nov 29, 2021)

OneEyedDiva said:


> _"I think the media is trying to scare people into panic so they will get vaccinated voluntarily and then countries like Austria won't look so bad forcing vaxx mandates on all citizens or else."_
> Thinking that there is a new variant that the current vaccine is not likely to be effective on makes me even more hesitant to get vaccinated now. I was actually thinking about trying to get my first shot within the next two weeks. If this Emicron variant is more contagious, then it's likely to become the dominant strain fairly soon.


Miss Diva, doctors in South Africa are saying that fully vaccinated patients are experiencing very mild symptoms and recover at home within a few days, and that the only patients who have required hospitalization are people who are not vaccinated or not fully vaccinated. That's how it stands so far.


----------



## win231 (Nov 29, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> Miss Diva, doctors in South Africa are saying that fully vaccinated patients are experiencing very mild symptoms and recover at home within a few days, and that the only patients who have required hospitalization are people who are not vaccinated or not fully vaccinated. That's how it stands so far.


That's what they're saying about all Covid - that only the unvaccinated are getting seriously ill.  They also told us "Getting vaccinated will get us back to normal."
I'm not buying either one.
LOL - "Worst Ever Variant."  When flu shot sales started lagging, they used that same line: 
_"Get your flu shot early, because this year will be the *worst ever* flu season."     _


----------



## Pepper (Nov 29, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> Miss Diva, doctors in South Africa are saying that fully vaccinated patients are experiencing very mild symptoms and recover at home within a few days, and that the only patients who have required hospitalization are people who are not vaccinated or not fully vaccinated. That's how it stands so far.


Miss Diva was quoting chic.  You're welcome.


----------



## Shero (Nov 29, 2021)

.
People should stop pressing their panic buttons!!!
This new strain is indeed weaker and only affects the unvaccinated.

Viruses mutate if people do not get vaccinated. That is what happens. The more people that get vaccinated, the less chance of the virus mutating. 
Scientific fact!!!
.


----------



## Murrmurr (Nov 29, 2021)

win231 said:


> That's what they're saying about all Covid - that only the unvaccinated are getting seriously ill.  They also told us "Getting vaccinated will get us back to normal."
> I'm not buying either one.
> LOL - "Worst Ever Variant."  When flu shot sales started lagging, they used that same line:
> _"Get your flu shot early, because this year will be the *worst ever* flu season." _


I was sharing information directly from Dr Angelique Coetzee, chair of the South African Medical Association and a front-line physician in Pretoria, who has no skin in the Pharm Game or any aspirations to control the masses. What she said is what she's experiencing right now. I'm taking it at face-value.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Nov 29, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> Miss Diva, doctors in South Africa are saying that fully vaccinated patients are experiencing very mild symptoms and recover at home within a few days, and that the only patients who have required hospitalization are people who are not vaccinated or not fully vaccinated. That's how it stands so far.


Yeah...heard it all before. It's been largely ignored that Dr. Fauci also said in an interview that keeping your immune system boosted is one of the best things you can do. And thank you @Pepper for pointing out that the first part of the quoted text (first sentence) that Murr used to reply to me was Chic's words.


----------



## dseag2 (Nov 29, 2021)

I've done everything I've been advised to do according to science.  Vaccinated and boosted. 

But Omicron looks like a big Nothingburger (word of the day).  Yes, it may be more easy to catch but it looks pretty mild.  South Africa has great doctors, and so far they have said it is not a big deal.  I will still take precautions, but hopefully this is something that is not worth the hype.


----------



## Murrmurr (Nov 29, 2021)

OneEyedDiva said:


> Yeah...heard it all before. It's been largely ignored that Dr. Fauci also said in an interview that keeping your immune system boosted is one of the best things you can do. And thank you @Pepper for pointing out that the first part of the quoted text (first sentence) that Murr used to reply to me was Chic's words.


I was replying to this: "Thinking that there is a new variant that *the current vaccine is not likely to be effective on makes me even more hesitant* to get vaccinated now." 

According to the South African doctor I named, people who contracted the new variant but were fully vaccinated had very mild symptoms that lasted only a few days. So, it seems the vaccine does offer some protection. At least it seemed so when she reported what was going on there. Also, she said that most of her hospital's patients were 30 to 40 years old, which I thought was interesting.


----------

